
One line of node.js turns RSS to JSON - duvander
http://h3manth.com/content/rss-json-using-nodejs
======
tantalor
And that one line calls out to a library which does all the work.

Why should this be a module? It's absurd.

------
eonil
What's NEWs on one line of calling a library? Titling crap.

